# The Starlost



## warstarcerberus (Nov 17, 2004)

baltar and walter koiegh CHECKOFF was on in early 74 16 shows in series, out on vidiotape 200 mile long out of control space ship with the domes48 ON SHIP from silent running .its the ship my lifebase is based on .any one else see this really bad but the ship looked great, alot like how i feel about battlestar . any thoughts see you on lido deck at the club and the cold ones are on me.!


----------



## Dave (Nov 17, 2004)

Discussed it a little here:

http://64.46.119.37/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4000&perpage=20&pagenumber=3

Like I said, the story had great potential, there were some big scifi names involved, but the delivery and final product just didn't cut the mustard.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2016)

I have read the novelization of the pilot script by Ellison Edward Bryant , I thought it excellent. Having seen seen what I have of the show. The series that was produced was an absolute joke , the network  really ruined it and I can understand why Ellison disowned this one. But  even if done the way Ellison wanted it , it's doubtful that it  have gotten a full run as tv as a series. The science fiction audiences of that era were just not big enough to support such a high concept show.  If done now , the show would find an audience. Perhaps the Syfy channel might give it a go?


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2016)

I think what they can do with this is make it a limited series or perhaps a long miniseries  format.


----------

